# Strawberry ice on co-op side?



## herf916 (Sep 26, 2007)

Has anybody been up there within the last week and could tell me how much ice is left or is it starting to melt pretty good? Thanks


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

Still very frozen, probably 20" of solid ice


----------



## Elkaholic2 (Feb 24, 2013)

My friend fished it last Sunday and did well. Said ice was solid and very thick


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

I drove past the Soldier Creek side last Wednesday on HWY40. I was shocked when returning to the valley in the afternoon. As I came through the canyon from Fruitland, I was shocked to see 20ish people out on the ice near the highway at the Soldier Creek Dam turn off. Temperature outside was 61*F. If you are going to go ice fishing, I suppose doing it in 61* temperatures would be much more comfortable. Probably don't need a tent and the Mr Buddy heater. Thems guys are CRAZY!


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Firehawk said:


> Thems guys are CRAZY!


 Why is it crazy to venture out on ice that is still 20 + inches thick? :grin:


----------

